# baby loves her ex pen



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

When Shama was little, she loved to lie in the alley between her crate and the outside wall of her ex pen. We talked about how sad it would be when she outgrew the space. Well now she's almost two, and she still fits there. Tonight, when she could have lounged anywhere in the house (in the office with me, in the living room with DH, or wherever), she opted to lie in the alley of her ex pen. It's so cute. (Pupperton pen measures 6x2 feet. We have it tucked under our kitchen island. She sleeps there every night and spends nine hours a day there while we are at work during the school year. A dog walker comes to visit her midday.)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And the sixth photo. Couldn't upload it as we're limited to five photos at a time.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Shama's coloring is so elegant!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is SO cute! I was wondering what you meant by "alley" in another post... Now we know!!!


----------



## Havnot (Jan 28, 2017)

So adorable. Our guy loves settling into the tightest spaces he can fit in too (havanese thing?)


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

She's so cute, looks alot like my Bella, she is almost 4 months old. I am very excited about having her, I am train her now, but have forgotten alot about puppy training. She has some stubbornness at times, but overall is a very good puppy. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> She's so cute, looks alot like my Bella, she is almost 4 months old. I am very excited about having her, I am train her now, but have forgotten alot about puppy training. She has some stubbornness at times, but overall is a very good puppy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Puppies (and dogs) really are not stubborn. They do the best they can with what they know, under those conditions. If the puppy isn't doing what you want, you need to explain it more clearly in your training, rewarding even small steps in the right direction. What you perceive as "stubbornness" is just being an untrained puppy.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I have heard that dogs werlike that, but I have no idea why she is doing some of this stuff, she keeps biting on her leash, even if I keep it short, , I give her treats when she does things I want her to do, but I really don't have a clue if I am giving her too many? She also stops walking and pulls back on the leash if she doesn't want to go where I am taking her. Should I just pick her up and take her in when she does it? I try saying come Bella, and sometimes she will and when she doesnt, I just bring hermin. Help!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

She is such a little cutie, and I do mean little, haha.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> I have heard that dogs werlike that, but I have no idea why she is doing some of this stuff, she keeps biting on her leash, even if I keep it short, , I give her treats when she does things I want her to do, but I really don't have a clue if I am giving her too many? She also stops walking and pulls back on the leash if she doesn't want to go where I am taking her. Should I just pick her up and take her in when she does it? I try saying come Bella, and sometimes she will and when she doesnt, I just bring hermin. Help!


It sounds to me like she doesn't yet understand how to walk properly on leash. They don't come pre-programmed to understand that!  And at her age, it's very unlikely that she truly understands "come" either. This is absolutely normal puppy behavior. She just doesn't know yet. It sounds to me like you need to get her in some classes to help you learn how to teach her better!


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I cannot afford puppy classes, she responds to me when I say come in the house, but she doesn't on leash anymore, she only does it if I give her a treat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Many free resources are available online . . .

https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/BEFORE You Get Your Puppy.pdf

https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf

From Emily Larlham's website:

Emily Larlham runs the dog training business Dogmantics Dog Training in San Diego, California. She is known around the world for her popular Youtube Channel 'Kikopup' where she has posted over 200 free in-depth dog training tutorials. She believes that by putting out free training tutorials that don't involve any forms of physical or psychological intimidation, it will not only effect how people treat animals but also how people treat other human beings.

Dogmantics Dog Training

https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

From the first day Ricky came home with us, he liked to crawl under the sofa and sleep there. He would crawl in on his belly and disappear. :behindsofa: Today he is twice as big but he still likes to sleep under that sofa. Now he has to slither in on his side to get under. That space is exactly 4 inches high! :surprise:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Wish Lonnie loved his enclosed spaces. He hated the expen so now we just use it as a gate to keep him in the kitchen. He whines, and then barks when we leave him there...whether it's for 5 min or 30...

Hopefully more training will help us too! 

Here's Lonnie with his new haircut...


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Aw, so cute, I love her color. My Bella is ok in her pen if I am visible, she starts barking if she can't see me. When I put her outside, she's ok for a short time, then barks.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really cute photo of Lonnie!

The Havanese is a breed that really likes to be with his/her people. I'm not surprised that Bella is OK alone outside for only a short while. She wants to be with you.

You'll have to do baby steps to get her to be calm when she's in her pen and you're out of sight or gone. 

1. Put her in the pen, then turn your back to her. When she's quiet, turn toward her and praise/click then treat.
2. When that works consistently, increase your distance and time, always eventually returning.

She needs to gain confidence that she's OK in your absence and that you will always eventually return.

Good luck!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really cute photo of Lonnie!

The Havanese is a breed that really likes to be with his/her people. I'm not surprised that Bella is OK alone outside for only a short while. She wants to be with you.

You'll have to do baby steps to get her to be calm when she's in her pen and you're out of sight or gone. 

1. Put her in the pen, then turn your back to her. When she's quiet, turn toward her and praise/click then treat.
2. When that works consistently, increase your distance and time, always eventually returning.

She needs to gain confidence that she's OK in your absence and that you will always eventually return.

Good luck!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Love this little girl!

https://pdgf.pitapata.com/9Mjym5.png?t=1&ulJPfzz2


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> When Shama was little, she loved to lie in the alley between her crate and the outside wall of her ex pen. We talked about how sad it would be when she outgrew the space. Well now she's almost two, and she still fits there. Tonight, when she could have lounged anywhere in the house (in the office with me, in the living room with DH, or wherever), she opted to lie in the alley of her ex pen. It's so cute. (Pupperton pen measures 6x2 feet. We have it tucked under our kitchen island. She sleeps there every night and spends nine hours a day there while we are at work during the school year. A dog walker comes to visit her midday.)


Sorry to bump this old thread....

I love your setup. We have a Richell expandable expen currently setup at 4'. There is room for a comfy bed, a water bowl and a UGOdog. Do you have an indoor potty in Shama's expen or does she not need it? Wondering if there is enough room for our puppy to play with a kong or other toys.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*slithering under the couch/ bed*



Ricky Ricardo said:


> From the first day Ricky came home with us, he liked to crawl under the sofa and sleep there. He would crawl in on his belly and disappear. :behindsofa: Today he is twice as big but he still likes to sleep under that sofa. Now he has to slither in on his side to get under. That space is exactly 4 inches high! :surprise:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I wish Ricky could teach Perry how to do that, then maybe he could get his ball himself when he pushes it under the couch or the bed. :nerd:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> I wish Ricky could teach Perry how to do that, then maybe he could get his ball himself when he pushes it under the couch or the bed. :nerd:


Once a month, we slide the sofas away from the wall to clean up the dust bunnies from underneath (the ones that Ricky hasn't cleaned with his magnetic fur vacuum attachment!) and pick up as many as a haffadozen toys. Ricky then immediately takes them from his toy basket, runs to another sofa or bed, and hides then under that one! :doh:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

HavaCoco said:


> I love your setup. We have a Richell expandable expen currently setup at 4'. There is room for a comfy bed, a water bowl and a UGOdog. Do you have an indoor potty in Shama's expen or does she not need it? Wondering if there is enough room for our puppy to play with a kong or other toys.


Originally we had a training tray where her fluffy bed is currently. She would occasionally lie on the training tray, and we eventually realized she wasn't using the training tray to potty at all anymore, so we removed it and put in the fluffy bed. When she got spayed, she recovered in her fluffy bed. Now it seems that she sleeps in her fluffy bed overnight, but after I take her out to potty at 5:30 AM, she goes back to bed in her crate before I leave shortly after 6. So she has three sleeping areas within her pen - fluffy bed, crate, and alley. You'll have to observe your puppy's use of the UGOdog. You may decide to remove it after Coco gets a little older.

Keep us posted!

Sorry! Something went wrong!


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

She has the cutest personality. Will you send a link to the fluffy bed Shama uses? I want to get one for our family room.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I think we got the fluffy bed at TJ Maxx. They have a lot of dog items there.


----------



## Turnberry (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for the great pictures. They explain what you were saying very well!


----------

